

Plink is joining Google - yanw
http://www.plinkart.com/blog/?p=77

======
SlyShy
Awesome. Google has already been moving into visual search for quite a while,
and I can't wait for it to be more useful.

------
samratjp
Congratulations guys :-) I hope this means an accelerated path to an iPhone
app?

------
GaryVaynerchuk
Nice win for the plink guys... Google is clearly headed that way, good for
both parties!

------
ComputerGuru
Am I the only one that thought of the Plink the Putty companion?

